# Dog ate entire homemade loaf of cinnamon bread!!



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So I came home just now and my mom told me that Jasper (50 pounds) had ate an entire loaf of homemade cinnamon bread. It was made with selfrising flower (no yeast added for coooking other then what is in the flour already), cinnamon suger, eggs, and butter milk. Is there anything I need to be concerned about? He ate it at about 5-6:00 o' clock. Thanks for any help.

I am trying to get ahold of my Vet as I type this to see what she says.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Eh, I wouldn't worry. My dogs have eaten whole loaves of bread before (store bought).


----------



## EagleRiverDee (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldn't worry, no.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah, dogs . She might have a bit of constipation, and you probably want to feed her less at the next few meals, but otherwise I wouldn't expect any trouble.


----------



## Oscar m (May 6, 2013)

It's amazing what a dog will eat there such fat guts some times LOL my bully mix has eaten large amounts of strange things he dropped a hole salad one night he will be fine cinnamon is a natural anti inflamatry and it would take a very larg amount to do anything way more than what ya put in to a home made loaf


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

If the loaf was already baked I wouldn't worry too much. I had a dog that would snatch fresh baked goods off the counter, have a tummy ache for a day or two and do it again the next opportunity.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

How is Jasper today? I hope his belly is feeling alright.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much!

I didn't give him his dinner last night because he ate the bread at the time he was suppose to get his dinner. This morning I only gave him about 1 cup of food. Instead of his usual 1 and 1/3 cups dry plus 1/4 can soft food. He puked it up within 30 minutes. Other then that he is acting perfectly normal. Playing with the other dogs, running around the yard, etc. I will just wait until later and see if he can keep his dinner down.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

My hound dog once ate an entire large pizza by himself. We left for a half hour and came back and it was gone. Needless to say we stopped leaving food on the counter . I'm glad jasper is feeling okay!!


----------

